# Framing Gun



## constructionldr (Nov 14, 2007)

I am looking for an all around framing nailer...not coil style and wanted some opinions. I currently use Pasloade co2 guns and they arent bad, but I feel they are a little slow when framing walls etc. They work good when sheathing and decking. Im an all around General Contractor so I dont want to spend alot, but want to invest in a good reliable gun. (air)


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

constructionldr said:


> I am looking for an all around framing nailer...not coil style and wanted some opinions. I currently use Pasloade co2 guns and they arent bad, but I feel they are a little slow when framing walls etc. They work good when sheathing and decking. Im an all around General Contractor so I dont want to spend alot, but want to invest in a good reliable gun. (air)


If you are already stocking and using the paper collated stick nails, Why not look at the Paslode Powermaster? It is what I use.


----------



## constructionldr (Nov 14, 2007)

Wasnt sure it used same nails?. Is it pretty reliable against jamming, etc??


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*yesit takes the paper collated paslode or generic comons*



constructionldr said:


> Wasnt sure it used same nails?. Is it pretty reliable against jamming, etc??


it will shoot both full head and clipped head paper collated. Same nails as your Impulse framer. Even shoots 3 1/2 inch long nails which some guns will not.

only time it jams is if you put two clips in and the heads of the trailing clip jam under the leading clip, oh and sometimes the contact element creeps up from slamming the nose against the work and then the gun wont fire (safety). A simple hex key screw adjustment to pull the contact element back down and a reminder to your workers that they don't have to stab the nails into the work the gun will fire them in for you. Oh and the single screw that holds the air discharge on top of the gun works loose sometimes and the directional air discharge will blow off (that orange thing). My ex partner lost the screw on his identical gun and had to replace it but i always make sure mine is snug and Ive never lost it.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Maybe I missed it...are you only looking for cordless?

If a small compressor and flexsteel hose won't be a problem, I use an Hitachi NR90AC3 everyday... from 500 to 2000 nails per day. Can fire up to a .162ga 3 1/2".

Cordless - I own a Paslode Impulse but I don't use it up here in WA state. It a clipped head and that's a "no-no" up here.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

wallmaxx said:


> Maybe I missed it...are you only looking for cordless?
> 
> If a small compressor and flexsteel hose won't be a problem, I use an Hitachi NR90AC3 everyday... from 500 to 2000 nails per day. Can fire up to a .162ga 3 1/2".
> 
> Cordless - I own a Paslode Impulse but I don't use it up here in WA state. It a clipped head and that's a "no-no" up here.


 
The impulse shoots full headed "Round drive" nails 
http://www.paslode-cordless.com/


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I haven't tried the NR90, but would assume it is a fine nail gun. The industry bull for years has been the NR83A, both Hitachi's. NR83A does not shoot the full 16d's like the 90 does though.

I ave seen lately the nails you are talking about. I think you can start using the Passlode again Maxx. I don't think the inspectors mind on stuff like blocking for clipped head nails. Last I saw they still nailed multi member trusses together with clipped heads.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

Hitachi NR83A2 here. The best gun I have ever had. The bostich full round head framer is a good gun for someone on a budget.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

curapa said:


> Hitachi NR83A2 here. The best gun I have ever had. The bostich full round head framer is a good gun for someone on a budget.


Also the Porter Cable fr350 is a great gun on a budget...Under 200.00


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

COOL:clap: I am going to dig my gun out of storage.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

JumboJack said:


> Also the Porter Cable fr350 is a great gun on a budget...Under 200.00


I have one and I despise it. It worked fine for a few months then it had a major problem with the real seal/plunger getting stuck. My tool guy said the older models didnt have that problem and were very reliable.


----------



## Nail banger (Oct 8, 2007)

I feel the max superframer is the best out there, I own 2. Lightweight, powerfull, and right around $300


----------



## Kingfisher (Mar 18, 2007)

Stick with a paper nail gun the plastic collated suck, little chucks fly everywhere. You realy only what to buy one type of nails that work for all your guns.:thumbup: I own 4 framers and can shot any type of nail its a pain in the butt:sad: I'll sell you a wire or plastic gun cheap:whistling


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*Lightweight hose*

another thing

Use the Flexeel hoses Wallmax recommended. I have an assortment of 50 and 25 footers. Three of us bought the hoses at about the same time. my contractor Friend was begging me to trade his flexeel 100 foot for a pair of my 50 footers but I wouldn't budge. The longer hoses seem to tangle easy as they have memory from being coiled up. So stick with 50 footers or less.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

nail banger, is that the high pressure system one? and if it is, don't you need a special setup costing $1000 or so? I have heard those are the cats' meow. I couldn't justify the cost when I was shown the system at the time.


----------



## Nail banger (Oct 8, 2007)

framerman said:


> nail banger, is that the high pressure system one? and if it is, don't you need a special setup costing $1000 or so? I have heard those are the cats' meow. I couldn't justify the cost when I was shown the system at the time.


I have 2 of these SN883RHhttp://wis.max-ltd.co.jp/int/na/index.html 
The plastic nails are much less expensive and I rairly have one hit me. I have also used the 400 psi setup and all I can say is WOW!!!!! was sinkin 2 1/2" nails threw LVL into a 1/4" steel box tubing. He had the one that shoots into concrete block as well.


----------



## constructionldr (Nov 14, 2007)

I just dont frame alot..I do a little of everything...But...when I do frame I want something that works..regardless of budget, Ive never been afraid to spend the extra money for a GOOD tool. I like my guys to have good equipment that will go the distance


----------



## constructionldr (Nov 14, 2007)

Flexeel hoses??? sorry if Im a little green in this field


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

constructionldr said:


> Flexeel hoses??? sorry if Im a little green in this field


They are green blue yellow and red,


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, if you don't use the gun alot, try to keep it oiled somehow. The O-Rings will dry up and the next time you grab it, it may blow some air by. Not sure if they make an oilless one like the senco finish nailer. NR83A works every time you pick it up. I've used that gun for years.

Flexeel is a nice lightweight hose rather than the red rubber kind. it slides over things nicely without it grabbing. I use the 1/4" for personal all around usage. You can get by framing with it as long as you're not running a crew with it. It'll slow down some with nailing ply off.


----------

